
F.lux is no longer available here (2015) - MikusR
https://justgetflux.com/sideload/#notanymore
======
chromedev
I expect Apple to start blocking more software that they build native features
for and no longer want their users to use the third-party app. Apple users
genuinely don't seem concerned enough to advocate for being able to install
apps outside the app store. They remind me of the victim in an abusive
relationship that knows something is wrong, but then turn around and defend
their abuser.

------
threeseed
This should have (2015) in the title.

And it's not available as an app but built-in to both iOS/OSX.

~~~
chromedev
Why would Apple block something just because they finally added it as a native
feature. Shouldn't users be allowed choice? Imagine Windows blocking third
party task managers or Android blocking third-party calculators.

~~~
kaushikt
F.lux wasn't exactly native with it not being published on the app store. You
would have had to "sideload" it with Xcode.

When a small number of people do this it's fine I think but Apple had an issue
when 1000s started doing it.

Question - why couldn't they publish on app store instead?

~~~
imustbeevil
> Question - why couldn't they publish on app store instead?

Apple doesn't allow apps that do the same thing as features they release /
plan to release.

Flux became popular, Apple ripped it off, and blocked them from competing in
the App Store. Just another data point for the antitrust lawsuit.

[https://www.pcmag.com/news/flux-to-apple-let-our-blue-
light-...](https://www.pcmag.com/news/flux-to-apple-let-our-blue-light-app-in-
the-app-store)

------
merricksb
Big discussion at the time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10556375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10556375)

 _616 points | Nov 12, 2015 | 407 comments_

------
DangerousPie
Note this is from 2015 and only about an iOS version that appears to have been
made available outside of the app store somehow.

